# willow hygro question?



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

just a simple quick question, 

i have several stem plants in my 55 that are doing well except for my hygro, i only dose flourish comp and excel, is the hygro a root feeder that would benefit from tabs?

Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, hygros are heavy root feeders. If they're not getting enough from the soil, they will put out water roots.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have willow hygro that I got from Kehy about 1 1/2 years ago.I have had decent light ,but never saw much growth.The plant survived.I recently(a couple months ago) added a pressurised co2 system to my tank and bumped the lights up(maybe 3 x more).
The hygro is growing like mad!I don't use root tabs ,but fertalise with macro micros jr recommended in a liquid form.I'm still working out proper dosing,but suffice to say the plant went from just being there(for over a year) to growing over an inch a week.The leaves went from 2-3 inches to well over 8-10.I have cut the top off so many times now I have 6-8 complete plants and the original is so bushy from being topped!Talking this plant reaches top of my 180 in no time.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have never really had to feed the roots as this is a stem plant and will get what it needs usually from the water column. I just make sure to give it plenty of light and water movement and nutes in the water. You can certainly try the tabs too.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah, it's pretty much just 'there' for me as well, I'm not quite ready for the co2 yet, I just started the excel


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They will benefit from root tabs, but certainly not needed. You may want to go for a more wider, comprehensive fertilizing program, however. You can go to greenleafaquariums and get their PMDD pkg. You would probably only need a few drops a week and it will last 2-3 years, depending on how many tanks you are treating. Liquid ferts just suck up a lot of money.


----------

